# Merry Christmas



## cruiser (Dec 24, 2003)

Heya!!

Just wishing everyone a Merry Christmas from Australia!!

Its probably a day early for everyone else... lucky us  
Hope santa brings everyone what they wanted  have a good one...

Jeremy


----------



## digitaltec (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas from my family to yours. May this season bring you happiness and joy and lots of new tech toys.


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 25, 2003)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all and to all a good nite...


-wolf


----------



## ship (Dec 25, 2003)

What toys did ya all get of interest?

I just got a mint condition 1928 Eastman Kodak Model B Kodascope Series K projector as a pre-present, I'm told there is better coming. This could be a really cool year for me. The projector is an antique home movie projector and case. And I mean that it's in mint condition and including even the oiling syringe. Two movies came with it. "Danny Boy" and another that's not known for sure but is either Charlie Chaplin "In The Park" which I never heard of or something else all together different that is marked Three Sons - don't know which yet. 
Other than some old photo cameras that I have used at times to little success, and working AV something like 20 years ago in high school, this is going to be quite the challenge to follow the thick manual and make the thing work. Never did anything like this before, think I have a new hobby as long as I re-oil it after every use. Something like 28 oiling points on the projector and it uses a 50v/200w GE/Mazda projection lamp in a Fresnel like pre-focus but smaller lamp base style that is no longer made so if I blow a lamp that's it. 

This thing even came with a motion picture catalog with descriptions of what was available for the Kodascope in 1928 from Knife Throwing to Bobby Jones , Natoional Golf Champion amongs more normal movies and classroom type themes. Very cool in itself. 
No Mickey Mouse or Betty Boop out than yet, but lots of Filex the Cat which has 22 epasodes in the "Animated Cartoon Comedies" section. felix is the only cartoons familior to me in looking at the titles. 
7022 Code NADI "Felix Comes Back" Pat Sullivan.
Felix is the band of the butcher's life, being fond of sausage. when Filex sounds his war cry, the sausages immediately take life and chase Felix in canine fashion. The butcher fixes up an ingenious trap in which he catches Filex and thinks he has effectually disposed of him. Felix goes thru terrific tribulations, but like most other proverbial cats finally wanders back home, where the unsuspecting butcher is lulled into fancied security by his absence. Followed on the same reel by Just Cats At the end of the cartoon is a short series of beautiful intimate close-ups of a prize-winning Persian and Angora cats that will delight any feline admirer. 751 feet standard length - on same reel with 3019, Prairie Dog Town Rental $1.25

Seems the movies were rentals, and Filex was a long way from the cat with a bag of tricks we all knew him to be. Or at least the older people knew him to be.



That in the catalog that's in addition to stuff like: "Bathing Beauties and Big Boobs," "Robin Hood Junior," The Vagabond," "Sampson and Delilah," "Are Parents People," "The Little Dutchess," "Return of Tarzan," "The Satin Girl," and pages upon pages of movies I have never heard of that can be ordered by telegraph. Very cool in itself.



Of interest for me tonight also was my Grahm brought my decesed uncle's 16mm projector and one of the films he shot that nobody had any idea of what was on it. Took some time to figure out how to feed the film, but Pre-Xmass - Kids present opening night turned also into movie night for the adults and the kids that had no idea of what this movie projector was, but knew how to make rabbit ears anyway. The selected film was of some race cars driving around what was probably a race track in Wisconson in the 1970s, but it still interesting to watch for if nothing else the mystery of what's on the film. Hope she brings more reels for tomarrow's adult opening present day - long story.


----------

